# Stop them from breeding



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is the best argument for abortion that I have ever listened to. Not that I will ever support abortion, but it's a good argument. I always say abortion is a self solving problem over time. Those who support it have abortions and those that don't support it don't have abortions. The supporters will follow the dinosaurs.
Anyway, my line of thought was liberals = abortion and abortion equals fewer liberals. Could you find this many dumb conservatives? I don't think so. I think that's why the Obama administration is trying to import new liberals, errr I mean illegal aliens, ooops I mean "Americans in Waiting" as given as an example of new internet rules.

http://www.infowars.com/video-obama-sup ... ext-potus/


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We should have to take a test before we vote. If you fail, you cannot vote.


----------

